# Music To Listen To When Your High



## smoke two joints (Jan 3, 2008)

heya, what are some of the music you guys isten to when your high.

try, planet gemeni by michael angelo batio


----------



## STINKFOOT (Jan 3, 2008)

i go with tarantula hawk and yeti, both on life is abuse...


----------



## tahoe58 (Jan 3, 2008)

pink floyd, talking heads, neil young, jimi hendrix, janis joplin, led zep, blue rodeo, aerosmith, zz top, deep purple, eric clapton, the who, george thoroughgood, U2....


----------



## Kassidy (Jan 3, 2008)

i listen to all types of music, country is the hardest to listen to when im baked tho.


----------



## Pizip (Jan 3, 2008)

i like listening to Incubus's older music.


----------



## wdldtoker (Jan 3, 2008)

vicente fernandez lol jp BONE Thugz n Harmony


----------



## natmoon (Jan 3, 2008)

Infected mushroom is good for me,to many to type them all here though


----------



## moon47usaco (Jan 3, 2008)

Any music is good music on the bake... =]

But DUH... MARLEY.... =]


Like you had to ask... Jeesh... =P


----------



## smoke two joints (Jan 4, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> pink floyd, talking heads, neil young, jimi hendrix, janis joplin, led zep, blue rodeo, aerosmith, zz top, deep purple, eric clapton, the who, george thoroughgood, U2....


 

i listen to most of those =]


----------



## smoke two joints (Jan 4, 2008)

yeh, i agree, i listen to all types of music it is all good =]


----------



## StaySafe420 (Jan 4, 2008)

Pizip said:


> i like listening to Incubus's older music.


Meet me in outer space

we could spend the night

watch the earth come up


----------



## angelamia (Jan 10, 2008)

Moe and Soulive are some crazy bands to listen to while your stoned. They've got such a funky/psychedelic vibe to them.  I'm going to see them in Anaheim the 17th and 19th at The Grove.


----------



## ru8fru (Jan 10, 2008)

anything rap. Mac Dre, Brotha Lynch Hung, Snoop Dogg, Keak Da Sneak, etc.


----------



## dankforall (Jan 11, 2008)

tahoe58 said:


> pink floyd, talking heads, neil young, jimi hendrix, janis joplin, led zep, blue rodeo, aerosmith, zz top, deep purple, eric clapton, the who, george thoroughgood, U2....


All very good bands... I also listen to phish and the dead great jam bands for when you are baked


----------



## heavenlysmoke (Jan 11, 2008)

tupac,bizzy bone,paul wall,yukmouth,big pun and some next shit i cant be bothered to list,,,,oh yeh the spice girls too ,,,,,,,nah joke.


----------



## Little Tommy (Jan 11, 2008)

Frank Zappa & The Mothers, Jethro Tull, Emerson Lake & Palmer, Neil Young, Pink Floyd, Flo & Eddie (Turtles) ........ any Folk Music, Classical Guitar & Piano Music


----------



## tsdriles06 (Jan 11, 2008)

the flaming lips,WEEN, siver apples, franky knuckles, butthole surffers, pepper, 
i want everyone if you have never listened to ween before you need to some songs are a lot better than others so dont get turned off if the first couple you hear suck
song titles- ocean man, the molusk, piss up a rope, mister would you please help my poney,dont laugh i love you


----------



## jeepboi (Jan 12, 2008)

the black angels


----------



## mattynono (Jan 13, 2008)

lately i have been getting into some old genesis, the peter gabriel era before that fag phil collins took over. 1970-1976 genesis check it out its trippy as hell.


----------



## dhsreppin (Jan 13, 2008)

i listen 2 rap shit liiike immortal technique(philosophical,crazy,makes me think alot),lil wayne i cant believe no1 said weezy yet(or mayb im trippin),bone thugs......if wat i wrote doesnt makes sense dont blame me blame dat crippy lol


----------



## Jointsmith (Jan 14, 2008)

The Chemical Brothers - Private Psycodelic Reel

Listen with visuals and full stereo, will blow your mind.


----------



## STINKFOOT (Jan 14, 2008)

mattynono said:


> lately i have been getting into some old genesis, the peter gabriel era before that fag phil collins took over. 1970-1976 genesis check it out its trippy as hell.


old genesis is great... you a king crim fan? if so, check out anekdoten...


----------



## Mr. Limpet (Jan 14, 2008)

TOOL


----------



## starchland (Jan 14, 2008)

mattynono said:


> lately i have been getting into some old genesis, the peter gabriel era before that fag phil collins took over. 1970-1976 genesis check it out its trippy as hell.


that fag your mother probably fingered herself to sleep with on numerous occasions


----------



## Hank (Jan 14, 2008)

Butthole Surfers..............

Hank.


----------



## Pizip (Jan 14, 2008)

StaySafe420 said:


> Meet me in outer space
> 
> we could spend the night
> 
> watch the earth come up



oh my, i lurr you!


----------



## beavejones420 (Jan 14, 2008)

Bone Thugs


----------



## Yeah (Jan 15, 2008)

ru8fru said:


> anything rap. Mac Dre, Brotha Lynch Hung, Snoop Dogg, Keak Da Sneak, etc.


Some of the Brotha Lynch stuff about having sex with dead bodies kind of freaks me out, but I still have a few cd's.  You listen to Andre Nickatina?

Been listening to a lot of Styles P. as of late.


----------



## wdldtoker (Jan 15, 2008)

bloodstone-natural high


----------



## FebreezeIt (Jan 16, 2008)

mattynono said:


> lately i have been getting into some old genesis, the peter gabriel era before that fag phil collins took over. 1970-1976 genesis check it out its trippy as hell.


Dude, your avatar is trippy as hell, I like!


----------



## acridus (Jan 17, 2008)

ideoteque - radiohead
the diary of forest wimp - electric light orchestra
map of the problamatique - muse
strawberry fields forever - the beatles

all are fucking crazy when your chung


----------



## smoke two joints (Jan 17, 2008)

listen to "every single day" by "benny bensai brothers" its pretty trippy =]


----------



## acridus (Jan 17, 2008)

ive heard that too
its crazy
ill tell you a song to listen to when you have the rush off weed
ecstacy - infected mushrooms
that fucks you up ha


----------



## Schmidty (Jan 18, 2008)

natmoon said:


> Infected mushroom is good for me,to many to type them all here though


Word!


----------



## Jointsmith (Jan 18, 2008)

'Get yourself High' - Chemical Brothers.


----------



## Schmidty (Jan 18, 2008)

Haha! I saw Chemical Bro's live one year on shrooms... 

Good times... good times.


----------



## xtrapeppers (Jan 18, 2008)

afroman always cracks me up


----------



## Budman10 (Jan 19, 2008)

Damian Marley- Road to Zion....best shit ever


----------



## buzzza (Jan 21, 2008)

bob marley...

also
-rick james "mary jane"
-any slower hip hop
-any1 tryne crank dat soulja boi high b4?!
and mike j-ooooo-nes


----------



## buzzza (Jan 21, 2008)

xtrapeppers said:


> afroman always cracks me up


yea missed that - afroman good shit.
- also kanye
- and we fly high -jim jones. BALLIN


----------



## atomicdog (Jan 22, 2008)

good reggae - marley, tosh, bunny wailer

Jimi Hendrix n Tool aer also fuckin insane


----------



## geddyflea91 (Jan 22, 2008)

Yeah, Atomic Dog's right. Bob Marley, Peter Tosh and Bunny Wailer... Then Tool and any 60's psychedelia(Beatles, Cream, Jimi Hendrix).


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

I am listening to "zero cult-blur" right now,some cool chilled out vibes


----------



## Space Cowboy (Jan 22, 2008)

Nothing beats Dark Side of the Moon...or ANY Pink Floyd album when you're buzzed.


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 22, 2008)

check out a band called spiritualized or spaceman 3 
the brits on here probably know of em and a select few of us yankees. 
getting high to make music to get high to.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

quadrophine said:


> check out a band called spiritualized or spaceman 3
> the brits on here probably know of em and a select few of us yankees.
> getting high to make music to get high to.


Yeah man


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 22, 2008)

another good one is the brian jonestown massacre.
both bands are great for lying on the floor and spacing out for a bit. or drawing painting artwork of any kind. spiritualized must have like 100 layers on each song so, another good one... an instrumental band called godspeed you black emporer


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 22, 2008)

nat moon just reminded me of a good one...

blur. some of his early stuff, it's poppy with a good vibe, definitely good music.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

quadrophine said:


> another good one is the brian jonestown massacre.
> both bands are great for lying on the floor and spacing out for a bit. or drawing painting artwork of any kind. spiritualized must have like 100 layers on each song so, another good one... an instrumental band called godspeed you black emporer


You may like some of my work quadrophine.
Its all free to listen to and download.

Music page of nat moon - MP3 music page on SoundClick


----------



## flowergurl (Jan 22, 2008)

Genesis Three Sides Live.....


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 22, 2008)

flaming lips, somebody mentioned it already but definitely great music.
new york dolls
lou reed, anything by him is great when your high, even the gay shit!!!
ocean and heroin. listen to those two songs will blow your mind.
good stoner movie with a lot of good stoner music is 
hedwig and the angry inch. I swear to god I'm not gay, it's just some of the great music artists where a little confused. like everyone those days.


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 22, 2008)

natmoon said:


> You may like some of my work quadrophine.
> Its all free to listen to and download.
> 
> Music page of nat moon - MP3 music page on SoundClick



listening now!


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 22, 2008)

oh and if you don't get my username, quadrophenia was a movie by the who. the who is an excellent band. but not the best for trip out music.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

quadrophine said:


> listening now!


I think my track moonweed is one of my best so far.
Tripdrummer is the most hard work i ever did on a track getting all the little percussion bits to sound ok was hard and time consuming.
Ive done about 5000 songs but most of them suck.
Theres 75 tracks there,all free,from classical stuff that i have done to a rap style track.
Hope you enjoy some of them anyway,sorry about my poor recordings,i have no good recording hardware

Yeah ive seen quadrophenia several times.
I used to have bovver boots a harington jacket and a crew cut once upon a time lol


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 22, 2008)

hey nat, what program do you use??? I used to use this program called I think it was fruity loops. I have a fourtrack at home but before I had a drum kit I used fruity loops for all my drum tracks, and actually ended up putting together a couple electronic / acoustic tracks that sounded really wicked. I have an ovation balladeer special that has such a full body sound, when I play it reminds me of a cigar shop humidor.

I have all my shit on tapes... I want pro tools and an m box pretty bad. although I've played mostly with old heads who want to spank me for that. try to tell a 40 plus musician that you want to record digitally, and be prepared for a rant of mythical proportions.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

quadrophine said:


> hey nat, what program do you use??? I used to use this program called I think it was fruity loops. I have a fourtrack at home but before I had a drum kit I used fruity loops for all my drum tracks, and actually ended up putting together a couple electronic / acoustic tracks that sounded really wicked. I have an ovation balladeer special that has such a full body sound, when I play it reminds me of a cigar shop humidor.
> 
> I have all my shit on tapes... I want pro tools and an m box pretty bad. although I've played mostly with old heads who want to spank me for that. try to tell a 40 plus musician that you want to record digitally, and be prepared for a rant of mythical proportions.


I have a cme-uf5 midi keyboard.





An alesis fusion 6 hd.





Fruity loops 4 and 3.
A lot of people never realised that you can open as many instances of fruity as your pc can handle.





Ableton live 6.0










Many free and bought vst plugin synths and fx.

I just do the best i can with what i can afford.
Practice every day and hope i get a job one day


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 22, 2008)

amen nat... wow, those screenshots took me back. 
I haven't actually been playing to much lately, I blame my wife and that's not true cause she's in panama right now and I think i've picked up the guitar maybe 5 times since she's been gone. I've just gotta stop being lazy. 

daydream nation, sonic youth. great album to listen to baked.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

quadrophine said:


> amen nat... wow, those screenshots took me back.
> I haven't actually been playing to much lately, I blame my wife and that's not true cause she's in panama right now and I think i've picked up the guitar maybe 5 times since she's been gone. I've just gotta stop being lazy.
> 
> daydream nation, sonic youth. great album to listen to baked.


I never write that much in the winter really.
Playing music well is damn hard work.
My fingers ache real bad some days and i already take cod liver oil

I usually just listen to online radio at difm when im not playing my keyboard.
I will have a look around for some of your suggested tunes and check them out


----------



## quadrophine (Jan 22, 2008)

yeah, damn hard work!!! how many songs I've written with promise just to play the next day and realize they are garbage!!! But I've learned so far that the trick is to just finish it. finish a song, before you judge it.
whatever, when I get home from work today, I promise myself at least one hour of guitar.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 22, 2008)

quadrophine said:


> yeah, damn hard work!!! how many songs I've written with promise just to play the next day and realize they are garbage!!! But I've learned so far that the trick is to just finish it. finish a song, before you judge it.
> whatever, when I get home from work today, I promise myself at least one hour of guitar.


Yeah man play that gitar


----------



## Kassidy (Jan 22, 2008)

i really like this song. use to play when i use to get high on blow.
YouTube - Ram Jam "Black Betty"


----------



## natmoon (Jan 25, 2008)

I currently am listening to:
Network received: 7086412 bytes
Server: Firehose Ultravox/SHOUTcast Relay Server/Linux v2.5.5
Content-Type: audio/mpeg
Metadata received: 512 bytes
Metadata interval: 24576 bytes
Stream name: D I G I T A L L Y - I M P O R T E D - Chillout - ambient psy chillout, check out our trippy flavors!

Current title: _*Alphawezen - Electricity Drive,,,, Great track*_


----------



## BSIv2.0 (Jan 25, 2008)

*Devin The Dude - Doobie Ashtray*

*"What you gonna do when the people go home?*
*And you wanna smoke weed but the reefers all gone?*
*And somebody had the nerve to take the herb up out my doobie ashtray*
*Why did they do me that way?"*


----------



## natmoon (Jan 26, 2008)

Network received: 4988952 bytes
Server: Firehose Ultravox/SHOUTcast Relay Server/Linux v2.5.5
Content-Type: audio/mpeg
Metadata received: 330 bytes
Metadata interval: 24576 bytes
Stream name: D I G I T A L L Y - I M P O R T E D - Chillout - ambient psy chillout, check out our trippy flavors!
Current title: _*Omegahertz - Ionian Seas*_


----------



## GIJoe8383 (Jan 26, 2008)

everything....and why is everyone a fuckin pussy?? i love people/.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 27, 2008)

Network received: 11510468 bytes
Server: Firehose Ultravox/SHOUTcast Relay Server/Linux v2.5.5
Content-Type: audio/mpeg
Metadata received: 820 bytes
Metadata interval: 24576 bytes
Stream name: D I G I T A L L Y - I M P O R T E D - Chillout - ambient psy chillout, check out our trippy flavors!
Current title: _*Electrypnose - This Is The Beginning*_


----------



## mondaypurple (Jan 27, 2008)

Animal Collective. especially for those of you doin the trippin' bit.


----------



## natmoon (Jan 27, 2008)

Network received: 21619539 bytes
Server: Firehose Ultravox/SHOUTcast Relay Server/Linux v2.5.5
Content-Type: audio/mpeg
Metadata received: 943 bytes
Metadata interval: 24576 bytes
Stream name: D I G I T A L L Y - I M P O R T E D - Chillout - ambient psy chillout, check out our trippy flavors!_*
Current title: Venustas Aeternus - mixed by WABi
*_
Excellent track


----------



## SMOKENBUDDHA (Jan 27, 2008)

Bone Thugs n Harmony, especially Krayzie Bone

Check these tracks out

2007 Krayzie Bone- Sweet Jane
2007 Krayzie Bone- Mary Mary
2007 Krayzie Bone- Smoke Some More
2004 Krayzie Bone- Smokin Buddha
2002 Krayzie Bone- Smoke and Burn
2002 Krayzie Bone and Bob Marley- Rebel Music Remix
1999 Bizzy Bone- Weed Man
1998 Bizzy Bone- Fried Day
2000 Bone Thugs N Harmony - The Weed Song
2000 Bone Thugs N Harmony - Ecstacy
1997 Bone Thugs N Harmony - Blaze it
1995 Bone Thugs N Harmony - Budsmokers Only
1995 Bone Thugs N Harmony - Buddha Lovas

Basically anything from Bone is chill and Krayzie Bone is even better solo


----------



## mariajuanita (Jan 27, 2008)

quadrophine said:


> I haven't actually been playing to much lately, I blame my wife


you always blame me for your shit.... that display picture you have should be mine ...seriously ... conveniente de mierda!


----------



## NavajoGrower420 (Jan 28, 2008)

This is wat i listen to at the trails when im blazed

Streetlight manifesto - A moment of silence
Killswitch Engage - Holy Diver
Hatebreed - Live for this
Necro - Push it to the limit
Pantera - Walk
Pantera - Cowboys from hell
Heaven Shall Burn - Endziet
Dio - Holy Diver

Just a few i love and theres lots more


----------



## 6isafraidof7 (Jan 28, 2008)

SMOKENBUDDHA said:


> Bone Thugs n Harmony, especially Krayzie Bone
> 
> Check these tracks out
> 
> ...



you heard that new BT&H... strength and loyalty.. some good tracks..


I like the metal / death metal when I am blazed.. lately

parkway drive. emmure. seric. through the eyes of the dead.


----------



## Jas (Jan 29, 2008)

Neil Young - Zuma
Yes - Close to the edge
King Crimson - Red
Jethro Tull - Aqualung
Mars Volta - Frances the Mute
Don Caballero - American Don
Jimi Hendrix - Band of Gypsies

Plus millions more that i can't quite remember just now


----------



## t dub c (Jan 29, 2008)

DUBSTEP, DUBSTEP, ohh and DUBSTEP.


----------

